# San Francisco State University



## sarahO (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I was admitted to SFSU's MFA in Cinema program,and was wondering if anyone out there went to the school and could recommend it or not. Of if anyone else has been accepted and is thinking about going.

Thanks!


----------



## seeconrun (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I was recently admitted into SF State's MFA program in Cinema. It was my backup school as I live in SF and love the city. I'm hesitant to attend because of the cost of attending and also the lack of resources at the school. SF State promotes independent producers so it's all about going and making things happen on your own. I'm for that--just unsure if it's worth the costs. 

I'm curious to hear your thoughts!
-c


----------



## sarahO (Apr 9, 2011)

SFSU was the only school I applied to because it was the only one that really made sense to me. I knew I wanted to live in San Francisco (I don't live there now) and I actually thought it was pretty low cost compared to other films schools. Plus I like that it combines theory and is more experimental (I think). I'm wondering what resources you think it is lacking? Thanks!


----------



## sarahO (Apr 9, 2011)

Also, I am 99.99% sure I will be attending.


----------



## seeconrun (Apr 9, 2011)

That's great! SFSU is definitely lower in costs compared to other film schools, and the program will be great if you know exactly what you want to get out of it. Being a CAL-state school, there have been a lot of budget cuts and the cinema, which already has been underfunded, is hurting a lot more. Also, if you've never visited the campus, I must warn you. The school is outside of San Francisco so it's quite a trek from the heart of the city although public transit is accessible and very much necessary. I think there's a lot of potential in the school, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------

